# How to breed Betta



## Kiki (May 18, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a cute male betta and i want to breed him with a female but i really dont know how to do that. Can anyone give me a hand here??!!

thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Before you breed your bettas, I reccommend that you do as much research as possible. The male and female will need to be conditioned first. You'll need a 10-20 gallon breeding tank and lots of jars/containers for the offspring because they will need to be separated as they get older. You'll have to have the right food prepared ahead of time for the fry. They can't eat just anything. They need live food such as microworms, infusoria, vinegar eels or newly hatched baby brine shrimp. When you put the male and femasle together, they need to be watched closely to make sure no one gets hurt or killed. As I stated before, please do your research first so you'll know what to do and what to expect and what will be needed.


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Hello and welcome to FishForum. Before you breed your bettas, I reccommend that you do as much research as possible. The male and female will need to be conditioned first. You'll need a 10-20 gallon breeding tank and lots of jars/containers for the offspring because they will need to be separated as they get older. You'll have to have the right food prepared ahead of time for the fry. They can't eat just anything. They need live food such as microworms, infusoria, vinegar eels or newly hatched baby brine shrimp. When you put the male and femasle together, they need to be watched closely to make sure no one gets hurt or killed. As I stated before, please do your research first so you'll know what to do and what to expect and what will be needed.


Dramaqueen, is there a "tutorial" on this site on breeding bettas? If not is there one somewhere you trust? I have done a little research but different places say different things. Since you know just about everything  I thought you may know where the best place for that information is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jonnylaw, I just pm'd you with some info.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For beginners I reccomend the following setup:

1. 10-20 gallon tank (to allow better water quality and more protection for the female).

2. A heater (25 watt for a 10 gallon and a 50 watt for a 20 gallon tank)

3. A corner or sponge filter (aipump+gang valve)

4. plenty of live or plastic plants

5. a cup, jar, or oil lamp chimney

6. A lid of some sort (I prefer plastic wrap)

For the breeding pair:

1. A couple of 1 gallon jars

2. Frozen or freeze dried foods

3. Methylene Blue (to prevent infection after spawning)

For the new fry:

1. A microworm culture

2. Baby Brine Shrimp Eggs 

3. A hatchery for your Baby Brine Shrimp Eggs (Great info: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_brineshrimp_hatchery.php)

4. A siphon for tank cleaning (I prefer airline tubing)

5. A larger tank (20+ gallons)

6. A heater for the larger tank (5 watts per gallon)

7. 100 jars for the young males

PM me for more info


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great info!!! :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jonnylaw37 said:


> Dramaqueen, is there a "tutorial" on this site on breeding bettas? If not is there one somewhere you trust? I have done a little research but different places say different things. Since you know just about everything  I thought you may know where the best place for that information is.


I know a place that just about every betta breeder can trust. www.bettatalk.com


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh should we make a tutorial on this site for breeding bettas?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That might be a question to ask the administrators.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Got it


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

send me all the info and advice please!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh should we make a tutorial on this site for breeding bettas?


That sounds like a great idea! I know I would love to breed them, I just have a long way to go before I even decide to do it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> That sounds like a great idea! I know I would love to breed them, I just have a long way to go before I even decide to do it.


 
I'm a breeder so I could provide the info


----------

